# TTC after miscarriage stories...please share!



## nkbapbt

Hi ladies,

I was just wondering if any of you would be willing to share you ttc/pregnancy after miscarriage stories with me. I could really use to some encouragement right now, I know its still early. But I could use a lift up! 

How long did it take? 

Did you try right away?

Was it emotionally harder at all?

Were you more scared?

Thanks!!

(I hope I posted this in the right place...Im still sort of foggy from the pain meds!! :blush:)


----------



## Tiffers

I would love to hear some stories also! Hang in there hun.. this is sooooo hard but I know that we can make it through! :hugs:


----------



## maryuuna

Hi!
I miscarried at the end of November and had a medical abortion at 6th of December. I was in a lot of pain and it was awful. My doctor told me to wait at least 3 to 6 month. I decided to start trying right away, because I was only 6+1weeks and I recovered very quickly. Although emotionally it took a while to recover. For two weeks I cried every day, I even went to counsellor and she helped me a little. I knew that the pain will go away with a new pregnancy, but we are still trying and nothing..:cry: It's third month already but I'm starting to think that I won't get pregnant ever again, it just seems so unimaginable now. And yes TTC is now emotionally a lot harder than for the first time I got pregnant. I would imagine, that if I eventually get my BFP, it would make me so much more happier, even more than with my first pregnancy. Now I think of my lost baby every day.. I would have been already 20 weeks by now:cry: I so hope that I would get pregnant before July, 1st of July was suppose to be my baby due date :cry::cry::cry: and now I'm crying again.......


----------



## Minky28

maryuuna said:


> Hi!
> I miscarried at the end of November and had a medical abortion at 6th of December. I was in a lot of pain and it was awful. My doctor told me to wait at least 3 to 6 month. I decided to start trying right away, because I was only 6+1weeks and I recovered very quickly. Although emotionally it took a while to recover. For two weeks I cried every day, I even went to counsellor and she helped me a little. I knew that the pain will go away with a new pregnancy, but we are still trying and nothing..:cry: It's third month already but I'm starting to think that I won't get pregnant ever again, it just seems so unimaginable now. And yes TTC is now emotionally a lot harder than for the first time I got pregnant. I would imagine, that if I eventually get my BFP, it would make me so much more happier, even more than with my first pregnancy. Now I think of my lost baby every day.. I would have been already 20 weeks by now:cry: I so hope that I would get pregnant before July, 1st of July was suppose to be my baby due date :cry::cry::cry: and now I'm crying again.......

:hugs: So sorry for your loss, I'm sending you big hugs! Best of luck to you x


----------



## doctordeesmrs

I miscarried in November and was advised to wait until my cycle returned to normal. My DH and i thought whatevers to be is to be. We carried on BDing once the bleeding stopped although we weren't actively trying. I got my BFP in December. I was so excited but not so much as the 1st time. I have my 12 week scan today so i'm hoping that will but my mind at ease. My doctor also told me it was a good sign i got pregnant so quickly as it meant my body was ready this time. So don't be giving up it is possible. Good luck.


----------



## cheryl

Hi Ladies, I was tcc for 6 months then I got pregnant and at 6 weeks I had a miscarrage last november. I am tcc again now I started straight after I stopped bleeding and yes it is a rollercoaster ride with emotions. Thinking I really want a baby but what if it happens again.
I am in the 2ww now and I really want a BFP but then I feel scared it might happen again. I cried non stop for ages too. But then you have to think you have to move on I will never forget my baby but I want to move forward and try again. 
Good Luck for a future BFP.
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## gde78

Thanks so much for starting this post. Although sorry to hear such sad stories, it's good to share.

Following HSG and other fertility tests we were told that we had unexplained infertility. But then, on 27th December we found out we were pregnant and were completely overjoyed. Sadly we miscarried on 5th January at 5 weeks. We had a scan on the 12th and found everything had come away so no need for D&C. We've both been really really sad, but were told to start trying again straight away. We've been DTD like mad and keeping fingers crossed. Obviously have absolutely no idea where I am in my cycle, but I thought I'd *try *to give it till the end of February before I do a test if I haven't had the :witch: by then. Hope to get lucky, but if not then it's good to have all you girls to talk to to try and keep spirits up. This site is a blessing.

Good luck to everyone x


----------



## jacky24

I am so sorry to hear of all your losses, my storry is very much difrent to all of yours as i didn't have a miscarraige but i had a stilborn baby about 8 months ago. I went in for a routine c-section and woke up 3 days later in ICU with pipes and tubes coming out of my body, i never saw my baby he was 37 weeks and 2 days old. 54cm and 2.8kg. 

My DH said he looked just like me, blond hair and the most beautiful angelic face, some days i wish i saw my baby but i was advices by alot of people not to see him as he was not beautiful any more, but in my head a have the most beautiful picture of him, and some days i think it is just better that way.:sadangel:

I started CD1 now on wednesday and will be starting my Fertomid(clomid) treatment from sunday.So we are TTC:sex:

It was so hard in the beginnig, cause i was suppose to leave the hospital with a baby and i left with nothing, and 8 months down the line i am not going to lie to you it is still so damn hard some days.:hissy::hissy::hissy:

I know in my heart that something was wrong with CJ but god only will know.

And a good cry will always make you feel better.:sad2::sad2::sad2:

May you all be blessed and may your dreams of conceiving a beautiful angel from god come true.:dust::dust:


----------



## gde78

Hi Jacky. I'm so sorry to hear of your loss. You're story has made me cry :cry:, and I can't begin to imagine how you coped with this. You must be a very strong person, and I really admire you. Good luck TTC. I hope it all goes well, and you get a BFP really soon. PM if you want a chat :hugs:


----------



## Sinead

I miscarried on 22nd January at 5 weeks. We have been advised my the nurse not to ttc until I have had my 1st period (which I am still waiting for). I have done the same as doctordeemrs and not activitely ttc this month, but at the same time done nothing to prevent. What will be will be. I am more adamant now that I want a baby as soon as possible, and don't want to wait 12 months again. So it is definitely harder than before.
Although, its hard, it does feel better sharing these experiences


----------



## coccyx

COME ON LADIES, POSITIVE VIBES ON THE WAY TO YOU ALL. Please never give up hope. The chances are on your side even though on dark days it may not feel like it. My pregnancy history is 6 miscs, baby, misc,baby,misc,baby, misc,and now baby due in May. Thankfully ttc has never been a big problem. Do think when you are ttc after a misc you want it to happen straight away! Think all the miscs have actually made me stronger ( bloodyminded, my oh would say!). I was determined to have a baby. Think my expectations were low with each positive result and it was fantastic when everything worked out:headspin: Good luck to you all:hi:


----------



## gde78

What fantastic vibes coccyx! Thanks for those. Your story is certainly very inspiring! O:)


----------



## coccyx

Think I should say that not ususal to have so many miscs. They found my OH had some dodgy sperm! Do not want to scare everyone:blush: sorry


----------



## The Catster

Hope you are stronger every day Jacky!!!

I had a mc Aug 19th last year at 13 weeks, but baby had acually died at 5 weeks old- (was due on the Feb leap year time). 
Doc said have one AF b4 u try again so the your walls can build up lining.
I truly believe that the soul/personality of the baby u lost comes back to you in your next baby, it was just their body that didn't work and they get the body right at some point!
I have got a little girl but b4 conceiving with her I had a mc then, so like another member it seems I too have done mc.. baby.. mc...and hopefully baby to come soon!!!!!

Good luck to all who are TTC post mc, they do say you could catch quite quckly if you put your mind to it- maybe get some ovulation sticks, they are really cheap if you shop around- then you can see if you are ovulating and wen you are ovulating and also may take ur mind off your sadness?????


----------



## nkbapbt

Wow thank you all so much for sharing. All of you are so brave and amazing to keep so strong after what I know is such heartache. I guess before I got pregnant I never really realized just how many women have miscarriages or stillbirths. It truly is inspiring to read how strong, loving and hopeful you all are. And that it is possible to try again for the dream of having our first baby.

Thank you!


----------



## cheryl

I never knew how many either until i had my miscarrage and the ladies on here are so helpful and they all helped me to get through it.
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## Rumpskin

Hi Girls

I miscarried just after New Year. I was 9 weeks + and never got to find out what had happened. I conceived very quickly and had a very strange pregnancy (did not feel real).

Just after Christmas, I lost my pregnancy feelings (no sickness, sore boobs) so I guess this is when it started.

I had a complete miscarriage at home which was very distressing. We had my OH's son staying with us when it started.

I am ovulating now (my first cycle) but am scared to TTC as the memories are still in my head.

I so want a baby rumpskin. :cry:


----------



## Samo

just want to send lots of :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: to all you girls!


----------



## faith_may

HUGS for everybody :hugs:


----------



## funkym

So sorry to hear bout your loss :hugs::hugs:

I had a m/c on 2.11.07 the baby was 9 weeks (no heartbeat was found) i had to have a D&C which i ended up with an infection and was in hospital for 6 nights. I had another m/c 2 weeks ago (a natural one this time). Am sure it has made me stronger and i am determined to have a LO. On hold a the mo TTC till Oct - having said that we havent been "careful" !

Good luck to all - sending you baby dust :dust:


----------



## Uvlollypop

i had whats called a missed MC with my daughter, i had lots more scans than normal because she was suspected to have spina bifida (scans eneded up showing that everything was fine) at my 28week growth scan the baby was really low and they couldnt see her head so i had to go back the next day to be scanned by a consultant who told me my girls heart had stopped and they couldnt tell me why, i had be be induced i was given hormone tablets and sent home for three days (with my dead baby inside me) i went in to the hospital on the third day at 11am and had a membrane sweap and a hormone drip i went through labour (which was a beautiful expierance) and gave birth at 7.19pm that day my first instint was to hold her and listen for her cry but her cry never came. she was beautful and looked just like me, i had her cremated and still have her ashes now, that was on fed 16-07. 

i got pregnant a few months later and suffered a missed MC again no bleeding no signs just like last time, i walked into the scan room and as soon as the image came up on the screen i knew there was no heart beat, i went in for a d+c the next day.


----------



## Mervs Mum

Thats awful. :hugs:


----------



## MrsStevens76

Well I actually started trying right away but AF is knocking on my door :witch:

This was my first cycle since my mc. I did ovulate but my body is just adjusting still I suppose. I am going to keep trying. I hope that I will be back to normal this month and get my BFP but I suppose one never knows. Sorry for your loss. Good luck!


----------



## Phexia

I mc'd in december 2001, waited a month and then tried again. I got pregnant in february-march 2002 and gave birth in november. The result is watching Dora the explorer right in front of me ;)

I do still remember the sorrow, I was so surprised when it happened because I didn't know it was so common to mc :( But time has healed the sorrow and I rarely think about it today. 

Good luck :)


----------



## hayley352

i admire all of u girls, im trying to concieve my first and have not suffered any mc's. reading all of your stories makes me think how stupid i have been getting wound up that i have not concieved yet when there are loads of girls like u all going through those terrible times.

lots of hugs to all of you and babydust your way xxx


----------



## wantababybump

I conceived the end of October 2007 and m/c December 25, 2007. I woke up Christmas morning bleeding quite heavily and knew I was m/c. I climbed back in to bed and told my DH I was losing the baby, trying to be the pos. one he said it's probbly just your body and you will be fine...I told him no, I was really losing the baby. There was some clotting in the blood and I was having some cramping. We went to the hospital that afternoon after opening presents (I told my DH that if I was m/c there was nothing no one could do and I wanted to wait and spend my christmas morning the way we had planned then go to the hospital) and waited for hours for blood tests and they cleaned up the clotting some and I went back home. By 9pm I was in severe pain and couldnt stop crying I went back to the hospital and got there around 11pm they gave me some pain meds took some more blood and cleaned out the clotting again. They pulled out one big clot which they said they believed to be the baby. I was so sad, I wanted this baby so bad. I wasnt that far along but I was still so attatched. The doc told me that I felt fine inside and that I would likely have no problems conceiving again, but I should wait until I have at least one regular AF.We waited until after I stopped bleeding and are TTC again using a OV calendar. Right now I am waiting...I am having some light spotting but 6 days late and some symptoms; nausea, heartburn, slightly tender boobs but keep getting BFN so Im not sure what is going on with me...I dont want to get too excited incase im really not. After having the m/c it was emotionally hard because I just kept thinking about the baby I should be carrying and seeing all my friends with their baby bumps when it also should be me. I should be 18 weeks right now and due in July but instead im ttc again. I am very scared because I keep thinking about what can happen if Im pregnant again and if it will happen. I hope this helps. 

I am so sorry for all of your losses. Good luck to all of you who are ttc I hope you get your baby! <3 My love goes out to all of you.


----------



## Dee_H

My husband and I had been TTC for quite a few years. We got married last June and got pregnant in October of the same year. We were elated..family and friends were thrilled..we waited so long for this. On January 12 (3 months along) I went to a friends house for dinner. After dinner I went to the bathroom and noticed I was spotting..up to this point besides morning sickness I was feeling great. I got my friend to take me to the hospital...after waiting for 4 hours the doc examined me and did blood work. They said my cervix was closed and to go home...they would contact me if my bloodwork came back abnormal. I stayed at my mom's house as my husband was away in PEI for training. The next morning I was eating breakfast and I had the sudden urge to have a BM. As I stood up to go to the bathroom I could feel something running down my leg. I got in the bathroom and I just started bleeding everywhere. My mom rushed me to the hospital.They hooked me up to an IV to pump me full of fluid so I could have an ultrasound. Meanwhile the docs are very concerned about my blood loss. So I have my ultrasound...there is no sign of a living baby:cry:..no heartbeat. nothing. The docs then put oxytocin in my IV and sent me to the OR for emergency d&c as I would not stop bleeding. I had to pee from all the fluid I had before the ultrasound. I went in the bathroom and I could feel the baby coming out..I screamed for the nurse and my mom. The nurse sat there with me and cried as she told me I had to push it out.I looked down and saw it..oh god that was awful. Everything we hoped for...gone just like that. The first 2 weeks were horrible but it got better and continues to get better. I just had my first period since the m/c and DH and I are back on the babymaking train. It makes me anxious to think this will happen again but this is something we want and won't give up. Sorry for such a long post but i think I needed to get this off my chest. I wish you all good luck in TTC and for a healthy 9 months. Thanks for allowing me to share my story.


----------



## peanut31

So sorry to her everyones stories, unfortunately i have another to add to this thread. We've been married 3 years and finally decided it was time. We got a bfp after only one month ttc and we were completely thrilled but ... I had a natural mc @ 5wks on 1/30 ,hubby's birthday :'( Well we were told to wait one cycle, oops we started to bd right after i stopped bleeding. I hope we caught an eggie, but i happen to get a nasty UTI (sorry TMI) on Fri and i think I o'd (really dark line on OPK on Thursday...first time using them) so we didn't bd the day of or after but bd'd mon-wed ... who know i think i am 7 dpo. What do you think? Do you think i have a chance?


----------



## J_Girl

I went off the pill Jan 2008, thinking that it would be easy to become pregnant. My husband and I didn't "really" try... finally got pregnant the following Jan (09). I was 5 weeks when I found out, and my husband and I were estatic!! We only wanted to tell close family and friends... but word got out and by 8 weeks everyone knew. My husband was going back to work when I had a small amt of browish d/c. I didn't want to tell him to freak him out. I'm a nurse and work in OBS/GYN and labor & delivery, so I turned to my friends/co-workers. I seen my GP the next day, he thought things were fine, but sent me for an U/S anyways.... I was showing 6wks, but I knew that I had to be 8+ weeks because of my husbands work schedule. My GP said he would repeat my U/S in 10days.... but from then on I knew, I didn't feel the same... the frequent urination, tiredness... everything went away. 2 weeks later I got the result... no growth. My husband was away, I was a mess... I had a D&C the same day, as I work on the unit and know the Drs personally. My husband arrived the next day.... I took 1 month off of work.. I couldn't face laboring mothers and new babies. 
When I returned to work, my GP told me that my pathology results were back from my D&C.. I had a partial molar pregnancy, which has a risk of cancer... and that I should wait 1 yr before TTC. I consulted the OB GYN... had several bHGC tests... all were fine, so we've been TTC ever since (6 months). 
I never thought I could get so "crazy and obsessed" over something before. It's all I think about... if I get pregnant this time, then I will be due in this month... countless pregnancy tests, "phantom" symptoms... convincing myself I'm pregnant... or it has to be this time... we want to so bad! Everyone around me is pregnant, patients at work, my family member, friends... I just want to it happen for us.
My periods are far from regular. When I first came off of the pill, I only had 3 periods in the first year, now my cycles are 35-40days long... I've tired tracking my cervical mucous, and ovulation kits... we've decided that this month, we are just going to relax and forget about it and see what happens. 
Wish me luck!!!


----------



## The Catster

J_Girl said:


> I went off the pill Jan 2008, thinking that it would be easy to become pregnant. My husband and I didn't "really" try... finally got pregnant the following Jan (09). I was 5 weeks when I found out, and my husband and I were estatic!! We only wanted to tell close family and friends... but word got out and by 8 weeks everyone knew. My husband was going back to work when I had a small amt of browish d/c. I didn't want to tell him to freak him out. I'm a nurse and work in OBS/GYN and labor & delivery, so I turned to my friends/co-workers. I seen my GP the next day, he thought things were fine, but sent me for an U/S anyways.... I was showing 6wks, but I knew that I had to be 8+ weeks because of my husbands work schedule. My GP said he would repeat my U/S in 10days.... but from then on I knew, I didn't feel the same... the frequent urination, tiredness... everything went away. 2 weeks later I got the result... no growth. My husband was away, I was a mess... I had a D&C the same day, as I work on the unit and know the Drs personally. My husband arrived the next day.... I took 1 month off of work.. I couldn't face laboring mothers and new babies.
> When I returned to work, my GP told me that my pathology results were back from my D&C.. I had a partial molar pregnancy, which has a risk of cancer... and that I should wait 1 yr before TTC. I consulted the OB GYN... had several bHGC tests... all were fine, so we've been TTC ever since (6 months).
> I never thought I could get so "crazy and obsessed" over something before. It's all I think about... if I get pregnant this time, then I will be due in this month... countless pregnancy tests, "phantom" symptoms... convincing myself I'm pregnant... or it has to be this time... we want to so bad! Everyone around me is pregnant, patients at work, my family member, friends... I just want to it happen for us.
> My periods are far from regular. When I first came off of the pill, I only had 3 periods in the first year, now my cycles are 35-40days long... I've tired tracking my cervical mucous, and ovulation kits... we've decided that this month, we are just going to relax and forget about it and see what happens.
> Wish me luck!!!

Awwww Good luck hun!!!
Relax??? lol!!! I have got the T shirt on that one, I just can't do it!!
I do all the things that you have mentioned...so u r NOT alone!!

Onwards and bumpwards!!!

xxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Smiler79

Hi Guys.

I had a natural miscarriage three weeks ago at 6 weeks which left me devastated. I still cry most days. But am trying to be positive and we started trying again as soon as I stopped bleeding (5 days). Over the last few days I have had a more frequent need to pass urine and have had a metallic taste in my mouth, which were the symptoms I had last time. I have got my fingers crossed but also know that I could be imagining it. Cnat test for at least another 3 weeks really as dics said it could be up to 6 weeks before periods return.

Fingers croosed


----------



## Lamburai1703

Hi all. I started a thread for some stats a while back so please anyone who has not added their details please add them. I update it regularly to work out averages and update with BFP's. Here is the link:

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...ve-after-mc-info-please-add-your-details.html

I'll bump it up too so you can find it easier.


----------



## bellaneeds2

J_Girl said:


> I went off the pill Jan 2008, thinking that it would be easy to become pregnant. My husband and I didn't "really" try... finally got pregnant the following Jan (09). I was 5 weeks when I found out, and my husband and I were estatic!! We only wanted to tell close family and friends... but word got out and by 8 weeks everyone knew. My husband was going back to work when I had a small amt of browish d/c. I didn't want to tell him to freak him out. I'm a nurse and work in OBS/GYN and labor & delivery, so I turned to my friends/co-workers. I seen my GP the next day, he thought things were fine, but sent me for an U/S anyways.... I was showing 6wks, but I knew that I had to be 8+ weeks because of my husbands work schedule. My GP said he would repeat my U/S in 10days.... but from then on I knew, I didn't feel the same... the frequent urination, tiredness... everything went away. 2 weeks later I got the result... no growth. My husband was away, I was a mess... I had a D&C the same day, as I work on the unit and know the Drs personally. My husband arrived the next day.... I took 1 month off of work.. I couldn't face laboring mothers and new babies.
> When I returned to work, my GP told me that my pathology results were back from my D&C.. I had a partial molar pregnancy, which has a risk of cancer... and that I should wait 1 yr before TTC. I consulted the OB GYN... had several bHGC tests... all were fine, so we've been TTC ever since (6 months).
> I never thought I could get so "crazy and obsessed" over something before. It's all I think about... if I get pregnant this time, then I will be due in this month... countless pregnancy tests, "phantom" symptoms... convincing myself I'm pregnant... or it has to be this time... we want to so bad! Everyone around me is pregnant, patients at work, my family member, friends... I just want to it happen for us.
> My periods are far from regular. When I first came off of the pill, I only had 3 periods in the first year, now my cycles are 35-40days long... I've tired tracking my cervical mucous, and ovulation kits... we've decided that this month, we are just going to relax and forget about it and see what happens.
> Wish me luck!!!

thank you 4 sharing your story i wish all the luck when i misscarried earlier this year they told me it was pmolar it turned out it wasnt but i can understand your feelings. we are starting to try again im like you its all i can think about good luck and stay strong xxx


----------



## herewego

Hi ladies,

So sorry to hear about all your losses - there are a lot of very loved Angels in heaven right now. I'm in the same boat - had a natural m/c three weeks ago today at 5-6weeks (not entirely sure of the dates). We were told we didn't have to wait to ttc again although I only felt ready to about two weeks ago. Which, coincidently, we think may have been around ovulation - I wasn't expecting to so soon after the m/c so now have the agonising wait for AF!! GP wants me to test after 4 weeks in case I'm pregnant again, but am going to hold out till 6 weeks after the m/c if AF hasn't arrived by then!!

Problem is, I didn't really get any symptoms first time round, I just knew (mainly because I'm as regular as clockwork normally and was 12 days late!), this time I've got a gut feeling but can't believe it in case its just my hormones playing silly buggers again...:haha:


----------



## mummy_blues

I came off the pill and conceived 45 days later, had my first bfp in April this year. 

Had a missed miscarriage or silent miscarriage at 7 weeks, found out at 9 week scan that the embryo had stopped growing at 7 weeks and heart stopped beating despite a strong heartbeat found at 5+6. 
Didn't want to believe it at first because my miscarriage had NO SYMPTOMS WHATSOEVER. 
No bleed, no spotting, nothing! Only symptom was probably my morning sickness suddenly disappeared one morning at 7 weeks and suddenly my breasts weren't sore anymore. 

gestational sac was quite big my body was still unaware of the miscarriage and HCG levels were STILL Increasing!
Doctor did not recommend me to pass it naturally, so I went in at 10 weeks for a d&c June 6th. 
Ovulated about 3 weeks after d&C on 28.06, had my first AF 5 weeks after d&C. First cycle was weirdish, I ovulated very very late at CD 22, had a much longer cycle plus random mid-cyle spotting. AF was also quite heavy, about 7 days long. 
This is currently my second AF after dnc, getting back to normal. Hope my ovulation goes back to CD15-16 so I have better chances this cycle.


----------



## ami01

my AF arrived today early morning date 30-12-11. It sad :) 

anyways gonna look forward can any one now tell me what will be my exact ovulation day. I calculated it to be around 17th of jan 2012 with my 31 days cycle. Can some one help me to know if this right or not. 
Burk 1 ..I am from Pakistan and we actually can't download application to our phone system unless I really buy the real expensive ones :) funny . 

But hoonestly upset . I am already 33 and I feel really low. since I had a miscarriage some three months back(16 weeks).I have heard its difficult to conceive after this sort of mishap. :) :)


----------



## Isabel209

hi, i had a bfp in August 2011 (wasn't actually trying but i know i was infertile for a whole year as i was not ovulating properly)

miscarried in September 2011 at 7weeks.

got another BFP in December 2011

happened to be ectopic

so had my tube removed in End of January 2012.

do you girls think that my ectopic was the result of not waiting the proper time in order to get pregnant again?

Some doctors say that one has to wait for at least 3 months in order to try again.

i also had the Methotrexate shot but my tube got ruptured. So had to remove tube as well.


----------



## oceanpacific

These stories are very sad, and there seems to be a lot of commonality in a lot of them. I was told by my doctor that a lot of first timers end up having m/c, and its nothing that can be prevented or helped along, also a ot of women don't even know that they're pregnant when it happens. I had a missed m/c Dec 16 2010 and have been ttc since Feb 2011, although that is pretty relative since I wasn't temping or using opks or anything. I was just kinda guessing. I was 11 weeks pregnant but wasn't measuring more than 6 weeks. Everytime I went in I was always only 6 weeks. The last time they couldn't find the heartbeat anymore and it was heartbreaking. I had a D & C Dec 17th. 

We were told to wait 3 months because ttc again, and we waited about 2. We couldn't use condoms or foam (too uncomfortable). My periods have become regular since the whole thing, which in itself is like having a m/c every month for me. Every time I start, I cry because its dissapointing, and then I feel a little relief and move on. 

As for being scared, I'm not scared to get pregnant, but I will be more cautious of things I do. I was up cleaning and cooking and being excited when I should have been in bed ALL DAY. I should have left everything to my OH and I just couldn't. I will drink more water and eat less fatty things so that I don't feel awful and get sick all the time. 

I'm scared of the way I felt during pregnancy, although it was a good kinda crappy feeling, I mean I was pregnant. But I'm scared of the week after week doctor visits and knowing for sure that my baby is still there. Hopefully after I make it 12 weeks I won't be as scared, then 24, then 36-40. We'll see, still ttc. :) 

I wish you all good luck in your journey's. Its not easy and I'm glad you are here for support.


----------



## hope2bmum2b

hi to all, i dont know why i didnt look for forums like this weeks ago. i dont think then i could read them without tears streaming down my face. My husband and i found out i was expecting on NOV 1st-hubs bday.(by the way im not up on my cd's and bfp's etc). we were soo excited and told my parents straight away. then 2 weeks later told everyone else. i just couldnt wait. BUT then at 9 weeks i had to take it all away again. I was told the baby was just 5mm and should've been 9mm. there was no heartbeat. I left the hospital in my mums arms, my legs would hardly hold me. 24hours later i began to miscarry and it was the most herendous pain, physical and mental. i knew in a few hours it would all be over and i would be a mummy anymore.Its taken me about 6 months to be emotionally ready to try again. and even up to about a month ago i couldnt watch a programme with a ultrasound in it without crying my eyes out. i was told to wait for about 2-3 cycles and had 4 regualr, to the day cycles before we started trying again. my cycles are infact now more regualr than ever. Except for this one, i was due yesterday, i tested last night- negative!? but i have been quite anxious and am toying with the idea that its just that? but i have also posted on here about bloating...my belly is sticking out all day long and ive been eating realy well and if anything trying to loose a little weight, now feeling like ive put it on..
Im also finding im comparing to last time and have been much more strict than before. i cant help it. i always wanted a baby more than anything, now if its poss i want it more than that!!! my due date would of been june 29th and i know if im not pregnant again by then that day will be a hard day. all the best to you all. i try and think , atleast i know i can. i just want to hold on to it next time. xxx


----------



## Kellen

My DH and I have been married for almost 2 years and began trying for a baby last February. This past February (just in time of Valentine's Day) I was able to present him with positive proof that all our hard work had finally paid off. We switched our diets, made doctors appointments and restricted the knowledge of the up coming baby to our closest friends and relatives.
On February 18th I began to notice light spotting. From what I had read this was not an big issue to be concerned about. I woke up around 3am on the 19th and knew. I knew I had miscarried and told my husband. He held me and in the morning we went to the ER. They calculated that I had miscarried at around 6 or 7 weeks. At first they thought the pregnancy could have been ectopic, but later it was reduced to a natural miscarriage.
This was our first time trying and our first loss. We are now trying again and praying for a healthy baby. It is difficult - at times - to be happy. A close friend just had a baby, two of my co-workers are having babies soon and I'm not. I'm struggling with wanting desperately to be pregnant again and the fear that I'll miscarry again. My maternal side has a strong history of miscarriage and then healthy births. If not for my mom's miscarriage I would not be here today. I am trying to stay positive.


----------



## mahvish

hi,
I am so sorry for ur loss.I could really use some encouragement too. I concieved after 4 1/2 years of trying and miscarriaged on the 18/8/13 , i was three months pregnant , i had no symptoms and went in for my regular scan and the words , "we cant seem to find a heart beat" haunt me every second . My doctor was treating this as a precious pregnancy , and i did see the baby moving 2 weeks earlier n everything was fine but i have no clue what happened then. My relationship with my husband is already under a lot of strain coz of so many ups and downs and now this. I feel so alone, hurt and i have no one to turn to for comfort , I feel lost , i wanted this baby sooooo much :cry:,i wanna try again immediately ....


----------



## BlessedWomb

mahvish said:


> hi,
> I am so sorry for ur loss.I could really use some encouragement too. I concieved after 4 1/2 years of trying and miscarriaged on the 18/8/13 , i was three months pregnant , i had no symptoms and went in for my regular scan and the words , "we cant seem to find a heart beat" haunt me every second . My doctor was treating this as a precious pregnancy , and i did see the baby moving 2 weeks earlier n everything was fine but i have no clue what happened then. My relationship with my husband is already under a lot of strain coz of so many ups and downs and now this. I feel so alone, hurt and i have no one to turn to for comfort , I feel lost , i wanted this baby sooooo much :cry:,i wanna try again immediately ....

I lost my baby this week on Monday. I found out we were expecting on my husband's birthday, and we lost our baby on my birthday. Our son was 20 weeks and 2 days. It's very devastating, but like you I want to try again. May God bless your marriage and you with another child very soon. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Angel wings13

I am so happy to have found this site! As sad as it all is, it's also therapeutic. I am brand new here, I have posted here and there, but they don't seem to be showing up. ??? Anyways, long story short, I was told on sep 12th my baby's heart had stopped. I also had an enlarged yolk sac, which I just found out is indicative of chromosome problems, the type that occur when the cells are dividing. My little angel stopped growing at 6wk2days, but I should have been about 10wks :( my OH and I were beyond devastated. It took almost 7 wks for AF to arrive, finally did last friday, so now I'm on CD9. I bought my first opk...only 7 tests. Except after my m/c, I am textbook regular - 28 day cycles, ov usually day 14, sometimes 16. 
I have become baby obsessed. I have been charting bbt since miscarriage bleed stopped. I bought the opk in case the m/c messed my cycles up. I have read to start testing on day 10 - mine only has 7 tests, but I think I'm holding out til day 12 to test. Still charting bbt, plus I almost always have ov pain. There is nothing we want more than to have a baby. Healthy. 
I'm glad I'm not the only baby crazed person. Before af arrived, I spent about a hundred bucks on my addiction....I'm a peestickaholic,lol. I have 5 tests left over (2 diff brand) from last month, and if everything goes right, I should ov around the 14-16th. Our 5th anniversary is the 30th, so if things go well, I just may have the best anniversary gift ever! I'm anxious, excited, and terrified! I also had a sch (hematoma/a tear in the membrane from my uterus), and I truly think my fiance wants me to lie in bed all day when we finally get our bfp. Due to grave's disease and mc history, I'm high risk as it is. I pray the baby dust is such to me like glue, and can magically force the sperm into my egg, and magically create a healthy baby.... I wish the same to all here! So nice to have a support system like this!


----------



## Angel wings13

BlessedWomb said:


> mahvish said:
> 
> 
> hi,
> I am so sorry for ur loss.I could really use some encouragement too. I concieved after 4 1/2 years of trying and miscarriaged on the 18/8/13 , i was three months pregnant , i had no symptoms and went in for my regular scan and the words , "we cant seem to find a heart beat" haunt me every second . My doctor was treating this as a precious pregnancy , and i did see the baby moving 2 weeks earlier n everything was fine but i have no clue what happened then. My relationship with my husband is already under a lot of strain coz of so many ups and downs and now this. I feel so alone, hurt and i have no one to turn to for comfort , I feel lost , i wanted this baby sooooo much :cry:,i wanna try again immediately ....
> 
> I lost my baby this week on Monday. I found out we were expecting on my husband's birthday, and we lost our baby on my birthday. Our son was 20 weeks and 2 days. It's very devastating, but like you I want to try again. May God bless your marriage and you with another child very soon. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Omg, I am truly sorry! My mc was SO devastating, but hearing your story almost makes me feel guilty for talking about mine.

My prayers go out to you!

I still have a hard time seeing pregnant women or newborns. 

A couple weeks ago at work, I saw a lady with the cutest little boy, 7wks old. I swear he looked exactly the way I imagined my baby would. Just seeing this particular baby made me feel like the wind was knocked out of me, and broke my heart.

This is so hard... I wonder if getting pregnant again will help or not. I know I will be scared, and will still forever mourn the loss of my babies, but I think being pregnant will patch the hole even if it doesn't fill the hole


----------



## tekkitten

Hi Angelwings :hello: 

This is a great place, I agree. I also had a miscarriage in August (Blighted Ovum), and am going onto my 4th cycle ttc another. I've been feeling frustrated because, although my timing is good it just doesn't seem to be happening :/ But I am trying not to get discouraged!

I wish you lots of luck and babydust <3


----------



## missjames90

Hi I miscarried on Nov 10 at 11weeks 5days it was really hard for me it was my first child. I have been a kitty better but some days are harder than others I'm am currently ttc again tho


----------

